# Logitech X-530 Rear speakers prob



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

I have racked my brains for days on end trying to solve this myself every way i could think and i have gotten nowhere.

I have Windows XP, Biostar mobo with AC Audio 97 onboard sound. I downloaded the official AC audio drivers from the site and upgraded. And it didnt solve anything.
It at first even made the sound my rear speakers were supposed to have come out of the fronts.
I know they dont work because they produce no sound in the speaker test.

I have only three jacks for the plug ins. And have it set to SWITCH line in to rear out put.

is there anything at all i can do? im desperate!

i went out also and bought a 5.1 PCI card and tried that, still didnt work.
the speakers are good, i plugged them in as fronts to test them.
I also prefer to use the onboard because i only have 2 PCI slots and i have those filled with vid capture card and ethernet card for bridging.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF. If you have an nVIDA motherboard try using the Realtek drivers for audio instead of the nVIDA version of them (if this is what you are doing).


----------



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

hi thanks for the response
but yes, i have downloaded the realtek version from their site prior to this post and installed them, and im still having the same problem.
i even did a driver cleaner and installed the realtek version, but im still getting no rear speaker sound even in the test


----------



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

anyone out there got a solution to this? its really driving me insane.
And the driver cleaner messed up my registry so my keyboard and internet wouldnt work anymore so i had to do a fresh windows install and it still didnt help my problem when i installed realtek drivers.


----------



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

anyone...anyone at all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Chasym. Driver cleaner would not have made any registry modifications for your keyboard software or internet connections as far as i know, as it's only audio, mobo chipset, and VGA based cleaning capable. I have used it myself for years and on customers machines and nay a keyboard/internet connection issue ever. We are talking at least 150+ machines if not more. That said, i would not dismiss the possibility that this actually happened to you either, but my thoughts would have been that you may actually have a power/mainboard grounding issue with all that you have said *up to this point*. You say you tried a 5.1 sound card and you still have the same issues? Even _with_ a reformat? This sounds really unlikely from my perspective. But i l won't discount that it happaned to you.

If the keyboard stopped working because of driver cleaner (again highly unlikely that this would ever happen) then i would have re-installed the keyboard software (also default microsoft drivers will work under XP).

If the internet didn't work anymore i would have uninstalled and reinstalled my ISP software. You may or may not have the ability to do that but since you didn't say as much i can only guess that you may not have that ability. If you can reformat a computer you should have that ability.

I'm not sure what OS/service pack you are running but with XP you can also use system restore. I don't know if your sound was ever working correctly before with any speaker set before your logitech X-530 set with your current system. 

I also understand that you want to use onboard sound given that you are using PCI slots already - i would guess that you have an mATX solution/tower. My thoughts are now that you may have a grounding issue/ power issue or configuration issue, or mainboard issue. If you reformatted your PC and you still have this issue, even with a new 5.1 soundcard then it's probably a bad motherboard/needs replacement or you are getting a grounding issue somewhere around the backplate. If you built this syetem yourself i might sespect either a backplate/grounding/shielding or errant standoff issue under the motherboard, or again ... simply a motherboard that is _marginal or going bad_.

There is one other possibility, and that is that the motherboard audio_ jumper (most motherboards do have this jumper) is capped in the wrong slots. Look at this audio_jumper diagram;










Another Explanation of sorts: here

See the Audio_Jumper between the PCI slots? Usually is has to be on the correct jumper caps to get fully functioning 5.1 sound from your backplate audio jacks for onboard sound. usually there is a setting for 5.1 or FP. FP means "Front Panel". Meaing you can hook it up to the front panel connectors of your case. Sometimes if the jumer is only set to FP you will not be able to get correct 5.1 sound from your PC backplate even if you set it up for bass/line swapout. Get where i'm coming from?

To know if you have this jumper you need to know what mainboard you have. You can still find that out even if you have a Sony. Compaq, or e-Machine, or other PC, and most especially if you have a self built PC. Find out what you have and go from there. Usually you can find a PDF, or if you have a motherboard mnaual you can check it from there and make sure that jumer is set to use the backplate audio for 5.1.

Other than that, if you have further issues i would suggest you take the PC to a local qualified professional =)

Regards
T-Rex


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

As an addendum to my last post it's been my experience in-shop that when you have things going out like internet (which may be mainboard port/nic related) and your keyboard going out for no reason, and your sound not working right (again indicates possible mainboard port issues) i have fixed it sometimes by having to replace the mainboard itself. All of those things seemingly going out on you tells me that your motherboard may be on it's way out. You may need to replace it - in that case you are sure to fix the issue.


----------



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i just bought all these parts brand new and built the PC myself. i didnt have any problems with keyboard or internet till i ran driver cleaner, to which a list , a rather long one of removed registry keys appeard when i ran it on Nvidia WDM.
I tried reintalling the driver and many things for the keyboard and internet but it did not work.
Ive read that a few other people had this happen with the same software online but there never was a solution as people said it couldnt happen. But it did lol.
I never had sound set up on this PC before because it was just built.
My keyboard and net has had no problems before driver cleaner or after the format. 
im going to look over your info and check out all this stuff and see if that works. thanks for the extensive reply! this gives me some hope in finding the problem. i will let you know results

My mobo is Biostar S939 Nvidia 6100


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, well know i know from your reply that you don't have any other issues other than the sound after the reformat *whew*. I'm sorry you had that issue with driver cleaner because i recommended it to you (i have not had those issues with it), but since you built your PC then you must have some good working knowledge going on which is great, and for what it's worth i have built many Biostar sysyms. Do check out that audio jumper and report back if you can. Pcper.com also has a Biostar section that may be able to help you as there are plenty of people with your board there (T-force and non T-Force version).


----------



## Chasym (Mar 6, 2006)

ok heres the skimmy, i believe you named the problem in your post with the diagram.

I took all my jumpers off and referred to my mobo manual and replugged them all in the make sure they were in the right spots. then i tested my audio. Same problem. I have 14 pins on my jumper set to which my monitor says that 11-14 is right and left line in. I tried with the jumpers on there, tho i was sure ahead of time that would not work. And it did not.

Now i think you named my problem

I do have front panel audio, One out and one mic. and i plugged some headphones into the line out on the front panel and ran my speaker test. and surprise, my rear audio was coming out of the headset. Now i have no other jumpers on the wiring in there, is there any way to disable the front panel audio to my rear panel can work instead?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

That must mean that you actually have your FP wires attached to the jumper block for it to work. Usually both the back audio and FP audio will work if you have the FP audio connectors on the jumper block (but that's not always the case). For you to actually disable your front panel audio you would need to remove the case connectors from that jumper block and install the normal two jumper pins on the on the mobo where they belong according to the manual. Also if you find this does not work correctly i would experiment - it sounds like it might be mislabled in the manual for back-panel audio. I bet if you experiment with the jumpers you'll get it working.


----------



## Shades240 (Aug 1, 2008)

In my experience I have found that there is a option in the setting that you may need to switch in order for the front and the back to work together. When you plug your speakers in is there an auto pop up that runs a speaker detection? with the Realtek auto detection you can click on the orange speaker icon in the bottom right corner. from there click on the audio I/O tab at the top. from there Click on that Analog Wrench. there may be three different things here that can be checked. Make sure they are all checked. The top one should be Disable front panel jack detection. Make sure this is checked. This will make sure the front and the rear jacks work together. It sounds like it would disable the front jacks but it does just the opposite it make the two work together. also make sure that the speaker set is set to the type of speakers that you are running. If you are running a 5.1 speaker set then you want to set the speaker set to 6CH Speakers. if is only on 2CH Speakers then you will not be able to here the rear speakers. I hope that this helps.


----------

